# Dx for suboptimal views of a anatomy US



## gena379 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pt came for anatomy scan. Got suboptimal views. Is back for a followup. What dx code to use for the 76816 f/u US?

thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 10, 2016)

You should not be Billing for both.  When you need to repeat a service due to an equipment malfunction there is no charg for one or the other.


----------



## slandstra (May 2, 2016)

While not all ultrasound machines are of equal quality, we use a 3D ultrasound machine in our office and suboptimal views are not typically caused by faulty equipment, but rather the presentation of the fetus, or possibly maternal size at their 18-20 week ultrasound. As long as the cause of the suboptimal view is documented in the ultrasound report,you can do a follow-up ultrasound using the reason for the suboptimal view, i.e. O36.9XX0 or O99.212.


----------



## gena379 (May 23, 2016)

The machine didn't malfunction. The baby just want's in a good position for them to get all their measurements so pt came back couple weeks later to get the rest of the measurements. 

O36.9 says for fetal problem. There was no problem with fetus. US tech just couldn't get a good view.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Jun 10, 2016)

I use Z36, since like you said there is no problem. just repeating due to limited views


----------

